# Howling



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Does anybody know how to howl using a mouth diaphram? I saw a guy do that in one of Randy Anderson's videos. I would really like to know how to do that.
:bartime:


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Howling with a diaphram call is challenging, I think. I can do it, but the vibration bugs me too much....almost tickles. I've seen him do that on Randy's video too and it's pretty convincing. Couldn't tell you for sure without showing y ou.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've seen Dave Tatum do it on Randy Andersons and i've heard Walt Earl do it in person. It sounds real good but it isn't nearly loud enough in my opinion. But it does sound REALLL good.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

do you know how they are positioning it in their mouth?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe walt said the same way as you would for turkeys. Start with a lot of pressure and slowly let off pressure or maybe thats backwards i don't remember for sure. Try them both.


----------

